
Hot Startup Theranos Dials Back Lab Tests at FDA’s Behest - salemh
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hot-startup-theranos-dials-back-lab-tests-at-fdas-behest-1444961864
======
apsec112
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397149)

